# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  จะจองตั๋วนกแอร์ต้องดำเนินการอย่างไร

## AJticket2014

ปัจจุบันโลกมีการรุดหน้ากว้างไกลทำให้การคมนาคม หรือการเดินทางในยุคนี้ก็ต้องพัฒนาตามไปด้วย การคมนาคมจึงเป็นสิ่งสำคัญยิ่งโดยเฉพาะการโดยสารโดยเครื่องบิน ถือว่าเป็นความปัจจุบันทันด่วนสะดวกสบายอย่างหนึ่งที่ทำให้คนเราสามารถไปอีกที่นึง ได้อย่างรวดเร็ว ช่วยย่นระยะเวลาในการเดินทางให้มากขึ้น และปัจจุบันนี้สายการบินในประเทศไทยเรามีแยะสายการบินให้เลือกใช้บริการ 1 ในนั้นคือ สายการบินนกแอร์ (อังกฤษ: Nok Air) เป็นสายการบินราคาประหยัดของประเทศไทย ซึ่งทำการบินภายในประเทศไทยในราคาย่อมเยา บริษัท ซึ่งอยู่ภายใต้ชื่อทางการค้า "นกแอร์" ได้กำเนิดอย่างเป็นทางการเมื่อวันที่ 10 กุมภาพันธ์ 2547 ภายใต้ชื่อบริษัท สกายเอเชีย จำกัด 
" นกแอร์ " เป็นชื่อที่ง่าย และสั้นต่อการจดจำ โดยเป็นชื่อที่สื่อถึงความเป็นมิตร และเป็นเครื่องหมายของอิสรภาพแห่งการเดินทาง โดยเฉพาะอย่างยิ่งเป็นชื่อที่ย้ำถึงความเป็นไทยได้อย่างแท้จริง ซึ่งก็เปรียบเสมือนนก ที่มีอิสระในการบินสามารถบินไปไหนต่อไหนได้อย่างมีอิสรเสรี สำหรับตราสัญญาลักษณ์นั้นนกแอร์เลือกที่จะใช้สีเหลืองเป็นสีประจำสายการบินนกแอร์ โดยสีเหลืองนั้น ได้แสดงลักษณะและมีความหมายที่หมายถึงความอบอุ่นและความเป็นมิตร
นกแอร์ทำท้องตลาดระดับราคาประหยัด ผู้โดยสารสามารถจองตั๋วนกแอร์ได้หลายช่องทาง เช่น เคาน์เตอร์นกแอร์ในท่าอากาศยานปลายทางต่างๆ จองทางโทรศัพท์หมายเลข 1318 รวมทั้งการจองตั๋วนกแอร์ผ่านทางอินเทอร์เน็ต หรือ แอปพลิเคชันของนกแอร์บนมือถือ และการจองผ่านตัวแทนจำหน่ายตั๋วหลากหลายบริษัทให้เลือกสรร ดังนั้นการจองตั๋วนกแอร์จึงไม่ใช่เรื่องยากอีกต่อไป การจองตั๋วนกแอร์ผ่านตัวแทนจำหน่ายถือว่าเป็นอีกทางเลือกนึงที่เข้ามามีบทบาท เนื่องจากเป็นวิธีที่ง่าย สะดวก รวดเร็ว และผู้โดยสารไม่ต้องยากในการเข้าเว็ปไซต์ เช็คเที่ยวบินเอง ซึ่งทางเจ้าหน้าที่ตัวแทนจองตั๋วนกแอร์จะเป็นผู้ปฏิบัติภารกิจให้เสร็จทุกขั้นตอน และยังสามารถเช็คราคาเปรียบเทียบกับสายการบินอื่นๆได้อีกด้วย เพื่อให้การจองตั๋วนกแอร์นั้นไม่ใช่เรื่องยาก และทราบราคาในทันที ราคาจองตั๋วนกแอร์เป็นราคาประหยัดเหมาะกับคนโดยสารทั่วไป พร้อมทั้งบริการพิเศษที่มีเพิ่มให้ เช่น โหลดน้ำหนักกระเป๋าได้ถึง 15 กก.และ 20 กก.ถือสัมภาระพกพาขึ้นเครื่องได้อีก 7 กก.มีบริการอาหารว่าง และเลือกที่นั่งได้อีกด้วย คือผู้โดยสารไม่ต้องชำระอะไรเพิ่มเติมอีกหากเลือกที่จะจองตั๋วนกแอร์
ทำให้ผู้โดยสารได้รับความสะดวกสบายอย่างเต็มที่ในทุกการเคลื่อน และนกแอร์มีหลากหลายเส้นทางให้ผู้โดยสารได้คัดเลือกเดินทางไปกับเรา ขึ้นเหนือ ล่องใต้ เที่ยวอีสานมีหมดเกือบทุกเส้นทาง และเส้นทางต่างประเทศที่เพิ่มเข้ามา นั่นคือ สิงคโปร์ และโอซาก้า (ญี่ปุ่น)
การจองตั๋วนกแอร์นั้นมีวิธีเลือกการชำระหลากหลายช่องทาง เช่น ชำระผ่านบัตรเดบิต บัตรเครดิต หรือเคาน์เตอร์เซอร์วิส เรียกได้ว่า การจองตั๋วนกแอร์สะดวกทุกช่องทาง ทั้งการจองตั๋วนกแอร์และการชำระค่าตั๋วนกแอร์ หลังการชำระเงินเรียบร้อย ผู้โดยสารจะได้รับหมายเลขบุ้คกิ้งทางข้อความมือถือ และหน้าตั๋วทางอีเมล์ วันเดินทางผู้ที่ได้จองตั๋วนกแอร์ก็สามารถยื่นข้อความที่ได้รับ หรืออีเมล์พร้อมบัตรประชาชนเพื่อทำการเช็คอินได้ทันที เคาน์เตอร์เปิดให้เช็คอิน 2 ชม.ก่อนเครื่องออกจนถึง 45 นาทีสุดท้าย และหากผู้โดยสารท่านไหนที่เดินทางปกติกับนกแอร์ สามารถสมัครสมาชิกนกแฟนคลับได้ที่เบอร์ 1318 หากเป็นสมาชิกนกแฟนคลับ ท่านจะได้ทราบราคาตั๋วโปรโมชั่นก่อนผู้ที่ไม่ได้เป็นสมาชิกนกแฟนคลับ ทำให้ท่านสมาชิกสามารถจองตั๋วนกแอร์ในราคาโปรโมชั่นก่อนใคร และไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องราคาว่าจะได้ค่าที่แพง เพราะการจองตั๋วนกแอร์นั้นมีวิธีที่ง่าย หลากหลายช่องทางจึงทำให้ผู้โดยสารไม่พลาดราคาโปรโมชั่นอย่างแน่นอน และหากผู้โดยสารต้องการเดินทางเป็นหมู่คณะ ทางนกแอร์ก็ยังมีศูนย์รับจองตั๋วนกแอร์แบบหมู่คณะไว้ด้วย นกแอร์มักจะมีโปรโมชั่นดีๆออกมาอยู่เรื่อยๆ ราคาไม่แพง ซึ่งหากผู้โดยสารสนใจก็สามารถตรวจดูราคาหน้าเว็ปไซต์หรือผ่านตั๋วแทนจองตั๋วนกแอร์ได้เลยทันที และพนักงานต้อนรับบนเครื่องก็เต็มใจให้บริการ และชุบชีวิตผู้โดยสารที่จองตั๋วนกแอร์มาอย่างเต็มที่เพื่อการเดินทางที่สะดวกสบาย รวดเร็ว ถึงแม้จะเป็นเวลาเดินทางเพียงสั้นๆแต่ทางนกแอร์ก็มีความต้องการให้ผู้ที่จองตั๋วนกแอร์มานั้นได้รับความปลอดภัยและความรู้สึกตราตรึงใจ ในการเดินทางในครั้งต่อๆไป หากผู้โดยสารที่ยังไม่เคยเดินทางไปกับนกแอร์ ลองศึกษาเส้นทางและข้อมูลในการจองตั๋วนกแอร์ดูก่อนได้ เพื่อเป็นอีกวิธีเลือกหนึ่งในการเดินทางไปกับนกแอร์ และท่านจะได้ทราบว่าการจองตั๋วนกแอร์ไม่ใช่เรื่องยากอีกต่อไป

----------


## AJticket2014

ดันนนน อัพพพพ

----------


## AJticket2014

ดันนนนน จร้าาาาา

----------


## AJticket2014

uppppppp ดันนนนนน

----------


## AJticket2014

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ upppppppppp

----------


## AJticket2014

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ ดันนนน อัพพพพ

----------


## AJticket2014

upppppppp จองตั๋วนกแอร์

----------


## AJticket2014

ดันนนนนนน จองตั๋วนกแอร์

----------


## AJticket2014

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ uppppppppp

----------


## AJticket2014

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ uppppppppppp

----------


## AJticket2014

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ อัพพพพพพพพ

----------


## AJticket2014

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ อัพพพพพพพ

----------


## ajtic123

ดันนนนนน อัพพพพพพพ จองตั๋วนกแอร์

----------


## AJticket2014

upppppppppp จองตั๋วนกแอร์

----------


## ajtic123

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ อัพพพพพพพพพพ

----------


## AJticket2014

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ อัพพพพพพพพพ

----------


## ajtic123

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ upppppppp

----------


## ajtic123

จองตั๋วนกแอร์ อัพพพพพพพ

----------

